# The boating lake..great yarmouth



## Mikeymutt (May 7, 2017)

I have thought about this place several times.and decided to go up to Yarmouth,go the shops and explore this too.its sat on the main road in Great Yarmouth.with people walking past and driving past.i don't know why I went at a weekend in the middle of the day.but no one took any notice of me..the lake was built in 1926 followed by the Venetian waterways in 1928.the waterways are still open to the public but no boats on them.the lake is not open and has been drained.the site was built by the unemployed like most council parkland in them times.the waterways had hundreds of visitors.but sadly they declined and the lake shut with the cafe too.the council has been granted 1.7 million to restore the lake and cafe and spruce up the waterways.

Here a few old pics of it in its heyday.







How it looks today


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2017)

That really is a bit different and a bit special Mikey.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 7, 2017)

I wouldn't mind taking a trip to Yarmouth to see this, great find.


----------



## smiler (May 7, 2017)

You find the most unusual sites Mikey, I hope the project goes ahead, great photography, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 7, 2017)

That's different from your usual factory or houses. This place looks promising all it needs is the council to go ahead with the renovation. It will make a nice tourist attraction.


----------



## rockfordstone (May 8, 2017)

ive been to yarmouth loads and didn't know about this place, may have a look when i go there later this year. it seems to have suffered the fate of a lot of buildings/attractions of that era, left closed hoping for a lifeline, which hopefully this seems to be getting. thanks for the shots


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2017)

Thank you all.deffo worth a look if you are in the area..hopefully it will get the love it deserves"but I personally don't have a lot of faith in councils and grants


----------



## rockfordstone (May 9, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all.deffo worth a look if you are in the area..hopefully it will get the love it deserves"but I personally don't have a lot of faith in councils and grants



me neither, yarmouth especially, they have been promising to refurbish the winter gardens for the past 5-10 years with no movement.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 9, 2017)

I did have a look around the winter gardens.it's looks locked tight.shame it's one place I want to get in.its looking very sorry for itself.have been there when in use


----------



## rockfordstone (May 9, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> I did have a look around the winter gardens.it's looks locked tight.shame it's one place I want to get in.its looking very sorry for itself.have been there when in use



Sadly i never got the chance to go there when it was open, but given it is significant historical site it needs to be preserved or it's just going to fall down, which will be a shame.

In fairness, its just one of many elements of yarmouth which need a bit of money spent on it.

I have a bit of a soft spot for Yarmouth, it's seaside tacky but accepts it, and i think that's part of the appeal.


----------



## sinnerboy (May 9, 2017)

many thanks for bringing back memories of childhood holidays (too many years back !!!!)hope something can be done with the site


----------



## jammy (May 10, 2017)

nice pics, looked like tight security man!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 10, 2017)

jammy said:


> nice pics, looked like tight security man!


I donned a Hi viz here and no one took any notice


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 11, 2017)

nice report, thankyou.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 19, 2017)

Certainly different I really like it, great to see the historic shots too!


----------

